# What Weekly topics would you like to see on G&B ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What Weekly topics would you like to see on G&B ?​
You have *4 Votes * and *one week * to cast them!

All sugestions will be considered so please post your ideas here

~Dizzi~​


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Dizzi,

How about competitions that are open to everyone not just members?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tina How do you mean


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

i would like, a freebies/offers  board whare people can post up stuff like free eggs from woolies and half prce nappies?
i am a right old bargain hunter te hee


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great Idea 

Not sure I have the time to find those offers, but if someone has  . . . . .


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

it could be a open topic where we could all post up links and stuff so we could all help one and other find bargains xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What are you waiting for 

Click *New topic * . . . .


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

i did xx he he


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Tina How do you mean


Sorry, I thought that you meant that the comps would be open to VIP members 

Great ideas so far Dizzy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok the Results are In . . . .

Current Affairs 7 (18.4%)

*Best of TV/other media 9 (23.7%) *

Product reveiws 8 (21.1%)

Top ten book list 7 (18.4%)

Member Competition 5 (13.2%)

Something else (please make a suggestion ) 1 (2.6%)

None Thanks 1 (2.6%) 




I will look to launch somethig soon, if any one has anything specific in mind please PM me or Post here 

~Dizzi~


----------

